# Worldwide fulfillment service similar to spreadshirt.net?



## figment (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi, i am running a successful shop off the back of Spreadshirt.net but i now require international delivery which they don't do. I have tried using Spreadshirt.com but find their submission guidelines too fussy requiring too many changes to the original designs.
Can anyone recommend a service of comparable service and quality as spreadshirt.net, with international delivery and the ability to integrate the t-shirts into your own domain.

Thanks


----------



## jeggers (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi, Figment,

The .com and .net submission guidelines should be near similar. We have some different products and different materials, so there are some differences. I've forwarded your message to our design services team, so we can be more clear with folks on what the differences are when they are there!

In the meantime, I'll contact you privately with some additional information on how we can help you get going in the US.

Thanks,
Jana
CEO, Spreadshirt


----------

